

HP TouchPad reduced to $99 in Canada - knotty66
http://www.futureshop.ca/en-CA/product/hewlett-packard-hp-16gb-touchpad-with-wi-fi-16gb-wifi/10173116.aspx?path=01191e3f32fb2966d8a052fd3272bd05en02
Futureshop and BestBuy have them for $99. I am not sure if they are both sold out but I couldn't find a way to buy online.
======
obtino
Already being discussed here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2905627>

FYI, it's sold out at most locations.

